# Someone Call Basser Drew!



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

My son needs a sponsor! I put the report in the fresh and brackish forum so I will talk about the yak...and my son 


We hit the Coosa River early this morning in the Jackson Big Tuna. We fished moving water in a small tributary to the Coosa. The yak was flawless. My son even got tired of casting and acted as my guide, paddling and positioning. It was frustrating at times...but not because of the yak. The Tuna was nimble enough for him to manuver easily while I stood. 

We fished out in the main channel later in the morning and the wind was ripping off of some thurnderstorms in the general area. Even on the windy, choppy day as you can see in the pics my fidgety 7 year old still had plenty of room and enough stablity to jump around, stand, fight fish and pose. 

I actually gained a lot of confidence, I had about a 2 mile paddle into the 20-25 mph wind and chop to get to the landing. It was a little difficult due to fatigue but I got there without any issue. That is one of my fears in being offshore and getting caught with a brisk offshore wind. 

Oh...and he also caught another nice bass 4-5 lb'ish bass. My yaking budding and I thought he had the bottom until 'the bottom' jumped out of the water. 

Here are some pics of the loaded tuna and my son standing. He also fishes standing as well. 

FYI - The seats in the pictures are both in the 'high' position.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome, quite the little angler!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

VERY NICE:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KayakFishingNC (Aug 2, 2012)

That's awesome. Congrats to your son, and you, nice fish.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------

